# [PERF] Gentoo sur un vieux portable

## linuxcdracer

Bonjour tout le monde , je suis nouveau dans le monde gentoo .(mais pas nouveau sur debian , utilisateur depuis 3 ans )

Voila j'ai un portable dell latitude cpi d266xt , avec 70 mo de ram , et 6 gigas de disque .

je voulais savoir si une gentoo 2007 pourrai faire que mon portable tourne bien .

merci de vos reponsses .Last edited by linuxcdracer on Wed May 23, 2007 4:53 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Temet

N'y pense même pas!

Tu vas te pendre à la première compilation  :Wink: 

EDIT : lis les règles pour poster, ton titre n'est pas conforme (ça, c'est fait)

----------

## linuxcdracer

et si je le compile pour un pentium , avec un pc amd64.

une fois installer je le bascule sur mon petit portable .

c'est ok ça ou pas .

----------

## Temet

Meme, moi je materais plutot du coté de DSL ou Vector Linux, enfin un truc adapté quoi  :Wink: 

----------

## linuxcdracer

donc tu pensse que gentoo fonctionnera pas top .

c'est bien ça .

j'ai pour l'instant une knoppix dessu .(ça tourne bien ) (avec fluxbox)

mais je voulais essayer gentoo pour voir .

je penssais en compilant sur mon pc amd64 x2 , en lui disant que c'est un pentium .

une fois installe terminé je penssais le remettre dans le portable .

et voir si ça tourne bien .

----------

## Temet

T'as plus simple : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/distcc.xml

Mais je pense que va devoir créer une chaine de compilation 32 bits.

----------

## Magic Banana

Bienvenue sur ce forum !

Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu, s'il te plaît, mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos règles en éditant ton premier message. Par exemple tu pourrais le remplacer par "[PERF] Gentoo sur un vieux portable ?".

La philosophie Gentoo réside dans le choix. Contrairement aux autres distributions GNU/Linux, tu pars, avec Gentoo, du minimum vital (une fois l'installation terminée) et tu construit ton système comme bon te l'entends. Rien n'est imposé !

Ainsi, il est possible de se construire une Gentoo super light pour le type de machine dont tu nous parles. Il faudrait simplement faire attention aux choix de logiciels. Pas de bureau Gnome ou KDE par exemple.

Personnellement je ne t'encourage pas à poursuivre tes investigations du côté de Gentoo non pas parce que cette distribution ne "convient" pas à ta machine mais parce que "tu" ne conviens pas encore à Gentoo. Ne le prends pas mal, je veux simplement dire qu'un débutant dans le monde de GNU/Linux a, forcément, une connaissance très limitée des logiciels qui y tournent. Comme ta machine exige des choix judicieux (et non populaire sous peine d'explosion en RAM) et qu'installer Gentoo c'est faire des choix, tu risques de te dégoûter de l'univers merveilleux des logiciels libres.

Tourne toi (pour l'instant) vers des distributions plus classiques (toute une gamme de logiciels installée d'entrée). J'ai cherché pour toi ce qui devrait te convenir le mieux : Fluxbuntu ou Absolute. Fluxbuntu bénéficie de la renommée des *buntu, du gestionnaire de paquets de Debian (très bon) et de la richesse (en terme de quantité) des dépôts *buntu (les logiciels que tu peux installer). Absolute (basé sur Slackware) est un autre choix, a priori moins intéressant, mais disposant d'un bureau (IceWM) qui te rappellera grandement Windows 95/98. Tu serais donc moins "déstabilisé".

EDIT : Puisque tu connais déjà Fluxbox, essaie Fluxbuntu !

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

> Ne le prends pas mal, je veux simplement dire qu'un débutant dans le monde de GNU/Linux a, forcément, une connaissance très limitée des logiciels qui y tournent

 

j'ai 3 pc un en amd64 avec debian stable 2.6.18 , un autre un portable amd64 aussi en debian lenny 2.6.18 .

et un serveur en debian stable . (apache gallery etc ) 

je connais  bien linux debian , mais je dois dire que gentoo non .

 *Quote:*   

> tu risques de te dégoûter de l'univers merveilleux des logiciels libres. 

 

alors la ça risque pas   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .(meme mon portable telephone à un logo tux ).

----------

## El_Goretto

Moi je dis un sasfépu, pour le sport, ça se tente!!   :Cool:   (en choisissant bien ses softs), et +1, avec distcc obligatoirement.

Perso j'ai déjà fait ça sur une config quasi-identique.

La conclusion: le portable sasfépu a explosé en vol (son disque dur pour être précis) 2 mois plus tard... Oui, j'étais un peu vert  :Smile: 

Et 2 ans plus tard, le paternel (à qui était destiné le portable) installait (presque) tout seul son premier Linux.... Sniiif [émotion], Papa, si tu nous regardes....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## linuxcdracer

ok j'ai compris pas de gentoo .

bon bien je vais  installer une debian lenny + fluxbox et madwifi .(avec une netinstall ) 

ok merci quand meme .

----------

## kwenspc

distcc même pas, franchement un chroot 32 bits (chaîne 32 bits dont parle Temet) c'est le top. Y a plus qu'à copier sur le dd du portable (via le livecd, en ssh par ex), config grub et basta. Franchement ça se tente, gentoo sur du matos comme ça c'est possible oui dès lors qu'on a une machine pour compiler à côté

----------

## linuxcdracer

tu veut dire créer une image sur mon pc fixe (amd64) 

et ensuite la copier sur le disque de mon portable .

comme ça ç'est mon disque du pc fixe qui tavaille et non le disque du portable .

çest bien ça .

qu'elle est alors la procedure .

merci

----------

## davidou2a

Personnellement j irai pas compiler en 32bits sur un amd64...

Plus simple qu un gros discours sur distcc > http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/distcc.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Pour utiliser distcc, tous vos ordinateurs doivent utiliser la même version du compilateur GCC. Plusieurs versions 3.3.x avec différentes valeurs pour x fonctionneront, mais, si vous mélangez des versions 3.3.x et 3.2.x, vos programmes pourraient ne pas se compiler ou contenir des erreurs à l'exécution.

 

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

> Plus simple qu un gros discours sur distcc > http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/distcc.xml 

 

oui je voudrais bien essayer mais j'ai pas ethernet sur mon portable , j'ai que le wifi .

alors ça va pas le faire .(ou alors faudrais que le wifi soi parametré sur gentoo  ) .

le pb c'est que le wifi est pas 100% fiable , il peut y avoir des coupures .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement j irai pas compiler en 32bits sur un amd64... 

 

tu pensse que mon amd64 court un risque .

----------

## kwenspc

Aucun risque. je vois pas le soucis de compiler en 32 bits (dans un chroot 32 bits, donc complètement détaché de l'environnement racine) sur un amd64...

Je le fais pour toutes mes anciennes machines now, à partir de mon C2D.

Distcc a l'inconvénient que t'es obligés d'allumer ton portable et que ça l'occuppe aussi. Franchement la solution de la chaîne de compile 32 bis en envirronement chrooté c'est le pied.

Voilà pour la base --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313071-highlight-chroot.html

Et suffit après de copier le contenu vers ton laptop. Pour les maj c'est pas plus compliqué, te suffit juste soit de monter un serveur rsync sur ce rep et ton laptop vient se synchroniser, ou plus bête tu demandes à faire la maj et de créer des binaires avec "-b" et sur ton laptop tu lances la même procédures mais en spécifiant d'utiliser les paquets binaires. Perso pour le moment j'e fais bourrin: tarrage de la maj, copie sur le laptop et détarrage et voilà.

----------

## linuxcdracer

ok je vois en gros comment ça marche .

mais je dois savoir les package a inserer dans mon chroot .

il me faut fluxbox et du madwifi pour ma  carte wifi .

Exemple de code 4.1 : Installer foo dans votre chroot

# linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash

# source /etc/profile

# env-update

# emerge foo

donc pour installer fluxbox 

je fais emerge fluxbox 

c'est bien ça .

et pour madwifi  .

peut on savoir les packages existant sur gentoo .

comme sous debian

----------

## davidou2a

```
# emerge --search madwifi
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## linuxcdracer

a priori c'est :

emerge madwifi-ng-tools

emerge wpa_supplicant

emerge fluxbox

emerge fluxbox-styles-fluxmod

emerge mozilla-firefox

emerge gdm

emerge gdm-themes

voila avec ça je dois pouvoir configurer wpa supplicant et avoir fluxbox qui se lance avec gdm .

p *Quote:*   

> ar contre pour ma carte graphique , on utilise quoi ,car sou debian c'est xwindow-systeme-core .

   :Rolling Eyes: 

et la sous gentoo je vois pas .

une fois tous ca copié dans mon chroot , je peut copier le chroot sur mon disque de portable et ça roule .

c'est bien ça .

j'ai trouvé ça pour les packages .

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=windows

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

J'ai déjà installé Gentoo sur un PII, et avec distcc ça prend plus d'une semaine.

La meilleure solution est le chroot de ton PII via NFS sur une machine plus puissante (ou déployer un chroot 32 bits compilé sur ta machine puissante vers ton PII via tar)

----------

## linuxcdracer

une fois le chroot terminÃ© avec tous les soft dessus .

je dois bien configurer mon disque en ext3 et aussi la swap :

et ensuite installe le rÃ©pertoire gentoo32 .

mais pour grub je fais comment ..

j'avou que je suis un peut dans le flou .

je vois pas comment m'y prendre .

----------

## xaviermiller

pour le grub, tu lances un liveCD à partir du laptop, tu chrootes ta partition toute fraîche, puis tu lances le grub-install comme décrit dans le manuel  :Wink: 

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

>  tu chrootes ta partition toute fraï¿½che,

 

tu veut dire que je la copie sur le disque de mon portable c'est Ã§a

----------

## xaviermiller

oui : tu partitionnes, tu copies (par nfs, par ssh, ...) dans la nouvelle partition, puis tu chrootes  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Je viens de penser à un truc ... ses autres PC sont sur Debian... vous voulez le faire compiler à la main sous Debian?

Autant y aller à la LFS alors o_O'

----------

## davidou2a

Clair ça va etre galere la  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *linuxcdracer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    tu chrootes ta partition toute fraï¿½che, 
> 
> tu veut dire que je la copie sur le disque de mon portable c'est Ã§a

 

Tu fais bien gaffe de copier la racine de ton rep gentoo32 c-a-d les rep bin etc lib32 opt sbin usr etc ... à la racine de ta partoche / du portable  et pour grub c'est simple c'est soit grub-install que je n'utilise jamais ou les commandes que je te conseille de maitriser :

```

#grub

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit
```

Vaut mieux mettre ta swap en 1er (/dev/hda1) et la racine /dev/hda2 ... N'oublis pas que grub compte à partir de zéro et le noyau non ... Tu as toutes c'est infos ds le Handbook !

Voilà , bonne chance .

Enjoy !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je viens de penser à un truc ... ses autres PC sont sur Debian... vous voulez le faire compiler à la main sous Debian?
> 
> Autant y aller à la LFS alors o_O'

 

Ben oui : tu utilises Debian comme host, tu chrootes le stage 3 (ou 1) , tu compiles, tu tar, et tu expédies sur le PII

----------

## linuxcdracer

ok j'ai bien tout compris alors c'est parti .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

merci tout le monde 

je me lance .

----------

## linuxcdracer

pour le disque du portable je le partitione en 300 mega pour la swap et le reste en racine .

pour le chroot 32 : 

installe : 

madwifi-ng-tools

 wpa_supplicant

fluxbox

fluxbox-styles-fluxmod

mozilla-firefox

alsa-utils

alsa-oss

gdm

gdm-themes 

et xorg-x11 et grub .

voila c'est pour faire de internet et ecouter de la music .

alors vous en penssez quoi , il me manque des packages à installer dansl le chroot

----------

## Temet

Moi je persiste à penser que tu te fais chier pour des prunes car y a des distributions faites spécialement pour les confs archaïques... m'enfin bon.

----------

## linuxcdracer

donc sur ma pc amd 64 je lance le live cd . ok 

mais comment faire pour monter ma partition debian ; pour pouvoir copier le stage 3 .

et ensuite creer mon chroot .

car la je suis sur la memoire du pc , donc je peut rien faire .

merci

----------

## davidou2a

 *linuxcdracer wrote:*   

> mais pas nouveau sur debian , utilisateur depuis 3 ans

 

et tu sais pas utiliser mount pour monter une partoche?

A mon avis comme dit temet tu devrais te resoudre a utiliser une methode plus simple... prendre une distro adaptée en particulier... sinon tu vas te faire chier 50ans pour peut etre apres trouver que c est pas bien...

*** EDIT ***

 *linuxcdracer wrote:*   

> oui je voudrais bien essayer mais j'ai pas ethernet sur mon portable , j'ai que le wifi

 

Alors la oublies carrement, y a pas a ma connaissance madwifi sur les livecCD sinon j aurai pas eu a me taper mion install en Ethernet...

----------

## linuxcdracer

c est ok mais j ai un pb avec linux32 

livecd gentoo # linux32 chroot /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/ /bin/bash

bash: linux32: command not found

j ai fais un emerge linux32 

mais rien

----------

## kwenspc

Je crois que tu te mélanges bien les pinceaux là. Peux [off]mattes le 'x' Temet ^^[/off] tu dire point par point ce que tu as fait (parce que le linux32 tu n'en as besoins QUE sur la machine qui va compiler dans un chroot, ton install gentoo...et encore: si ton host est en 64 bits)

[edit]Sur le livedcd tu ne devrais pas à avoir à utiliser linux32 vu que : ton laptop ets 32 bits, ton livecd est 32 bits, donc pas besoin. le linux32 c'est uniquement pour pouvoir faire tourner un soft 32 bits lorsqu'on tourne dans un environement 64bits[/edit]

----------

## linuxcdracer

Exemple de code 3.3 : Lier Portage à /usr/portage à l'intérieur du chroot 32 bits

# mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo32/usr/portage/

# mount -o bind /usr/portage /mnt/gentoo32/usr/portage/

Note : Chaque fois que vous mettrez Portage à jour en faisant emerge --sync, vous mettrez également à jour votre chroot 32 bits.

Si vous voulez exécuter des applications 32 bits qui utilisent X, vous devez également monter /tmp.

Exemple de code 3.4 : Monter /tmp pour les applications avec interface utilisateur graphique

# mount -o bind /tmp /mnt/gentoo32/tmp

Nous sommes maintenant prêt à basculer à l'intérieur du chroot.

Exemple de code 3.5 : Basculer dans le chroot

(Ne réalisez pas cette étape si setarch est déjà installé)

# emerge setarch

# linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash

(S'assurer que nous avons une installation i686)

# uname -m

i686

Attention : L'utilitaire linux32 est nécessaire pour modifier la valeur de CHOST. Si vous l'oubliez, vous ne pourrez rien compiler à l'intérieur de l'environnement chroot. 

et bien je suis la

----------

## xaviermiller

quel est ton livecd ? pourquoi ne pars-tu pas de ta debian ?

----------

## linuxcdracer

je susi parti d'un disque formater en ext3 de 8 giga.

j'ai crÃ©er un repertoire mnt et gentoo32 .(/mnt/gentoo32) 

je l'ai montÃ© dans un repertoire /disk .

donc pour l'instant j'ai un repertoire gentoo32 avec la decompression du stage 3 .

voila .

Ã§a veut donc dire que je peut passer Ã  install des packet dans chroot .

----------

## davidou2a

ça y est je suis largué ^^ ce post ma brouillé les neurones   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oops, non, tu ne crées pas de répertoire /mnt/gentoo32 , tu montes cette partition dans un autre linux, dans un /mnt/blabla

tu me sembles un peu embrouillé. Perso, prends une distribution binaire, ça ira mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *linuxcdracer wrote:*   mais pas nouveau sur debian , utilisateur depuis 3 ans 
> 
> et tu sais pas utiliser mount pour monter une partoche?
> 
> A mon avis comme dit temet tu devrais te resoudre a utiliser une methode plus simple... prendre une distro adaptée en particulier... sinon tu vas te faire chier 50ans pour peut etre apres trouver que c est pas bien...
> ...

 

Moi je dirai, install directement la gentoo sur le portable. Ca va pas mettre non plus 50 ans.

J'ai déjà installé une gentoo sur un celeron 350 Mhz, je crois que j'avais mis 3 jours à avoir un gentoo opérationnel avec fluxbox et tous les paquets dont j'avais besoin.

J'ai regardé un peu la conf du portable, les cadences processeur qui etaient disponibles etaient entre 233 et 300 Mhz.

Je pense que pour une machine secondaire, quelques jours d'attente, c'est acceptable.

Je dirais qu'il faudrait juste le mettre dans un coin, du livecd, configurer le réseau et ssh, et suivre peinard le handbook de l'install.

Et pas hesiter à créer une image de la gentoo minimale après pour être tranquille par la suite.

P.S. : Oui je sais, c'est la methode faineante    :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. : Oui je sais, c'est la methode faineante   

 

En même temps vu coment il a du mal avec le chroot32 qui pourtant n'ajoute que franchement peu de difficulté, je crois que soit il vaut mieux perséverer à faire le chroot32 soit laisser tomber et prendre une distrib binaire.

----------

## linuxcdracer

voila les commandes que j'ai rÃ©alisÃ© :

en 1

cd /home/user/downloads

$ wget -c ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/2006.1/stages/stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2

 *Quote:*   

> sauf qu'il ya la 2007 maintenant   

 

en 2 

su - root (Entrez le mot de passe de root)

# cd /mnt

# mkdir gentoo32

(sauf que moi j'ai montÃ© mon disque dans un repertoire disk , pour montÃ© ma partition .

 *Quote:*   

> donc : cd /home/gentoo/disk/mnt 

 

ensuite j'ai fais la crÃ©ation du repertoire gentoo32 

donc : pwd :

 *Quote:*   

> /home/gentoo/disk/mnt
> 
> donc la j'ai crÃ©Ã© mkdir gentoo32 
> 
> 

 

en 3

cd home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32

bien sur le stage 3 est copiÃ© dans gentoo32 

 *Quote:*   

> # tar -xvjpf /home/user/downloads/stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2
> 
> # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/etc/
> 
> # cp -L /etc/passwd home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/etc/

 

jusque la c'est ok 

en 4 

# mount -o bind /dev /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/dev

# mount -o bind /dev/pts /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/dev/pts

# mount -o bind /dev/shm /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/dev/shm

# mount -o bind /proc /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/proc

# mount -o bind /proc/bus/usb /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/proc/bus/usb

# mount -o bind /sys /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/sys

 jusque la ok 

en 5 

# mkdir -p /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/usr/portage/

# mount -o bind /usr/portage /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/usr/portage/

ensuite ceci :

mount -o bind /tmp /home/gentoo/disk home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/tmp

et apres un :

emerge setarch

et la erreur :

linux32 chroot home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash

voila j'ai detaillÃ© ce que j'ai fais .

merci de votre aide encoreLast edited by linuxcdracer on Thu May 24, 2007 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Ah on comprend nettement mieux comme ça   :Very Happy: 

l'erreur est là:

```
linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash 
```

tu devrais faire:

```
linux32 chroot /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash 
```

tiens nous au jus!

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

> linux32 chroot /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash

 

autant pour moi mais je me suis tronpÃ© Ã  la fin , mais c'est bien Ã§a que j'ai fais :

 *Quote:*   

> linux32 chroot /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash

 

et Ã§a marche pas   :Sad: 

je vais pas lacher le morceau .

----------

## xaviermiller

comment montes-tu ta partition de 8 Go ?

----------

## kwenspc

Peux tu nous donner le message d'erreur?  Tu es bien en 64bits sous ta debian on est d'accord? (car dans le cas où tu serais en 32 bits tu peux direct virer "linux32" de la commande)

[edit] Pas bête XavierMiller, faut en effet que la partition soit montée avec le droit en exécution. Fin à ce qu'il me semble [/edit]

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> comment montes-tu ta partition de 8 Go ?

 

 *Quote:*   

> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /home/gentoo/disk 

 

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, donc le "/mnt/gentoo32" est pour toi "/home/gentoo/disk"

tu décompresses le stage dans /home/gentoo/disk et tu fais 

```
linux32 chroot /home/gentoo/disk /bin/bash
```

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

> Peux tu nous donner le message d'erreur? Tu es bien en 64bits sous ta debian on est d'accord? (car dans le cas oï¿½ tu serais en 32 bits tu peux direct virer "linux32" de la commande) 

 *

mon pc est bien en amd64 mais je suis pas sur ma debian , je suis en live cd  gentoo .

j'ai donc montÃ© ma partion comme dis plus haut .(un disque pris pour faire le chroot32 de 8 giga.)partitionr en ext3  avec cfdisk.

et voila 

mon disque debian est debranchÃ© .

----------

## xaviermiller

mais pourquoi diable veux-tu booter un liveCD alors que tu as linux installé sur ton PC "hôte" ?

----------

## kwenspc

Euh ce qu'il a fait avec  le répertoire gentoo32 est bon, à moins que ce soit le disque du laptop qui est dans un boitier externe usb. 

linuxcdracer reponds à mon post plus haut. (vérifis qu'une fois montés tu as les droit en exécution sur ton dique, ça se voit avec mount)

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

> ok, donc le "/mnt/gentoo32" est pour toi "/home/gentoo/disk" 

 

j'ai crÃ©er un repertoire disk pour monter ma partition dans /home/gentoo

donc si jefais pwd :

j'ai : /home/gentoo/disk

et dans disk j'ai un repertoire mnt et gentoo32 .

donc si tu fais un pwd tu as :

/home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32

si tu veut + info toujours pret   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah ouais là du coup je suis plus, ça sert à rien que tu bootes d'un lievcd, tu peux tout faire depuis ta debian, te prends pas la tête.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, tout est flou. On recommence.

Question : où fais-tu ce chroot ? pourquoi sur un autre disque ? pourquoi parles-tu d'une Debian et ne la bootes pas ?

----------

## linuxcdracer

ivecd gentoo # linux32 chroot /home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32/ /bin/bash

 *Quote:*   

> bash: linux32: command not found 

 

Ã§a c'est erreur .

pour  *Quote:*   

> vï¿½rifis qu'une fois montï¿½s tu as les droit en exï¿½cution sur ton dique, ï¿½a se voit avec mount)

 

je suis au boulot alors je peut pas donner la reponsse .

vous voulez dire que je peut demarrer ma debian , ensuite monter mon disque , et c'est ok .

mais la commande emerge existe pas sur debian , c'est pour Ã§a que je boote avec le live cd gentoo .

j'ai raison ou pas .

----------

## xaviermiller

tu as tout faux : emerge existe dans le chroot.

As-tu déjà installé une gentoo ? Si c'est ta première tentative, laisse tomber pour ton PII, c'est assez complexe et long.

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

> Question : oï¿½ fais-tu ce chroot ? pourquoi sur un autre disque ? pourquoi parles-tu d'une Debian et ne la bootes pas ?

 

 *Quote:*   

> je vais eclaircir : ou fais tu ce chroot ?

 

reponsse : sur un disque de test qui est formater en ext3 .(donc pas sur mon disque dur debian ).

 *Quote:*   

> pourquoi sur un autre disque?

 

reponsse : je connais linux et les conneries j'en ai fais un paquet , alors je protege mon systeme debian   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> pourquoi parles-tu d'une Debian et ne la bootes pas ?

 

je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir tout faire avec comme emerge qui n'est pas une commande debian .

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu déjà installé une gentoo ?

----------

## kwenspc

ouin je crois que t'as pas bien compris le principe du chroot. 

Tu peus chrooter à partir de n'importe quelle distrib (ayant emerge ou pas) vers un rep qui contient une base d'install gentoo: aucun soucis. Une fois chroot tu auras alors accès à emerge, celui de la base d'install dans laquelle tu viens de chrooter. 

Quand tu chroot, les commandes que tu tappes ensuite sont exécutées à partir des binaires présents DANS le chroot et pas en dehors. Tu vois?

Même le moindre "ls" ou "mount". Avant le chroot, quand tu tappes ls, c'est le ls de ton environnement qui va être lancé (c-a-d celui de ta debian si tu as botté sur ta debian, ou celui du livecd si tu as bootés dessus etc...) mais une fois le chroot fais c'est le ls du de l'environnement chrooté donc, relativement à ton environement de départ c'est /home/gentoo/disk/gentoo32/bin/ls qui est executé. chroot, comme son nom l'indique, permet de changer de répertoire racine. Donc quand tu chroot dans /home/gentoo/disk/gentoo32 c'est ce répertoire qui deviendra la racine ensuite. D'où le fait qu'il utilise les binaires présent dans ce rep avec ses sous reps bin, sbin etc...

----------

## linuxcdracer

 *Quote:*   

> Si c'est ta premiï¿½re tentative, laisse tomber pour ton PII, c'est assez complexe et long.

 

je ne lacherais pas le morceau , et puis c'est comme Ã§a qu'on apprend .  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

non, c'est pas comme ça qu'on apprend. Fais-toi d'abord une install normale, faire une chroot pour un PII, c'est assez "folklorique", car tout n'est pas gagné d'avance  :Wink: 

J'ai fait ça après 2-3 install normales, en maîtrisant sur le bout des doigts le guide d'installation, afin de me concentrer sur le "fun" du montage NFS, transfert de la partition par réseau, décompression, installation, reboot et... crashes, on recommence à zéro, et ainsi de suite.

----------

## linuxcdracer

je regarderais si mon disque est executable ou pas .

merci kwenspc je comprend mieut maintenant .

bon promis si je passe cette commande linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash 

je ne vous derange plus    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

si tu veux faire du 32 bits à partir d'un liveCD, prends le liveCD x86, pas l'AMD64  :Wink: 

----------

## linuxcdracer

je me demande si pour cette commande linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash 

il faut pas que je soit dans le repertoire home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32

pour lancer cette commande .

----------

## kwenspc

 *linuxcdracer wrote:*   

> je me demande si pour cette commande linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo32 /bin/bash 
> 
> il faut pas que je soit dans le repertoire home/gentoo/disk/mnt/gentoo32
> 
> pour lancer cette commande .

 

Non pas besoin. Et à mon avis ne te prends pas la tête avec le livecd. Ou alors comme dis XavierMiller dans ce cas utilises un livecd x86 (donc 32 bits) auquel cas tu n'as plus à te préoccupper de linux32. Suis juste le handbook et ça suffira. 

Mais, passer par le livecd, je trouve ça bloquant, c'est pourquoi je proposais de passer par un chroot 32 bits À PARTIR DE TA debian. Uniquement pour ça que j'ai proposé le chroot.

----------

## xaviermiller

j'abandonne

----------

## linuxcdracer

quand on utilise la commande emerge le soft , il compile en meme temp ou pas .

----------

## kwenspc

 *linuxcdracer wrote:*   

> quand on utilise la commande emerge le soft , il compile en meme temp ou pas .

 

Ouais bon... lis la doc, le handbook, avant de poser ce genre de question  :Neutral:   (comme dirait les debianeux "RTFM!")

----------

## dapsaille

hahahahahahaha ca y est ils ont craqués ....

 héhéhé je suivais ce thread en me bidonnant ....

 Bon sérieusement m'siou portable pII .... 

ok c'est fun ce genre d'install mais sans vouloir faire mon gros bill ... 

tentes déja d'une facon normale et documente toi et tates de l'os avant de vouloir tenter des manips exotiques ..

et pour infos chroot est indispensable à tout bon linuxien qui se respecte donc tente d'appréhender le concept avant de te lancer tête baissée ca ne servirais à rien .. à part à t'écoeuré de Gentoo

----------

## areuareu

Bonjour,

personnellement, je ne le tenterais pas, non pas à cause du PII, mais à cause de la mémoire. Si cela commence à swapper, c'est vite inutilisable. J'utilise un PII 300 et un celeron 425 avec Gentoo, kde 3.5.5 , Openoffice 2.1, Firefox et Thunderbird, mais il y a 392 Mo sur le PII et 256 Mo sur le celeron.

Méthode: une partition 32 bits sur un amd64 sans fioritures avec une configuration PII, je compile tout avec l'option -b.

ensuite rsync de /usr/portage sur les machines lentes et emerge -K. On peut exclure /usr/portage/distfiles si le disque est trop petit. Cela marche parfaitement mais portage, même sans compiler, est lent, il faut la journée pour une grosse mise à jour, par contre aucune intervention manuelle en général. Je n'utilise pas le montage en NFS, car lorsque portage emerge nfs ou portmap, il y a un problème.

Les installations minimales de départ avaient été faites avec les dvd de Linux+, en reprenant le noyau du dvd pour ne rien compiler en local.

Au final, c'est beaucoup plus stable que Kubuntu et franchement plus rapide, au boot comme au lancement des applications.

----------

## babos

Juste pour dire à MagicBanana que moi je n'y connaissais rien à Linux et j'ai commencé par une gentoo.

C'est par pour ça que je suis aujourd'hui dégouté du monde du logiciel libre, au contraire. Et je tourne toujours sous gentoo.

Avec une bonne knoppix en point d'appui, on identifie rapidement les différents paquets.

Je ne pense pas que Gentoo soit une distribution pour "l'élite" du monde linux. Et j'apprécie d'ailleurs son ouverture d'esprit.

Il faut juste savoir qu'elle nécessite du temps en lecture et en compilation.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Ce que Magic Banana, moi et d'autres veulent dire ici, c'est que vouloir installer une Gentoo sur un PII via chroot sur une autre machine comme premier contact avec Gentoo n'est pas très "pédagogique" et est source de beaucoup de problèmes supplémentaires à une installation de base.

----------

## babos

oops, désolé pour la confusion, le referai plus, promis   :Embarassed: 

Du coup, je suis entièrement d'accord avec vous

----------

